# Time for a Meat Slicer Upgrade...



## couger78 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ever since I’ve been cranking out chubs of bologna & other large tasty ‘tubular meat—as well as smoking briskets, turkey breasts & the like, I’ve been in the market for a better meat slicer. I’ve been making do with this guy: *Waring Pro 150 Slicer*—which I picked up for less than $40 on a special deal (reg.$199). It’s done okay, but the more I use it, the more I feel the need to get something BIGGER,( ie. Larger blade, more heft & sturdier.). Slicing pastrami was a real challenge, and larger roasts really tax the motor & blade spin.

It's not a bad little slicer, but with some bigger loads, stability can be an issue. Mortadella-slicing....








So after scouring the local garage sales, paper & Craigslist for a ‘deal’ on a larger slicer, I finally found one...a used 12-inch commercial slicer. It needed a little cleaning & sanitizing (plus the blade could use a bit of sharpening). But for about $250—versus $1,200 -$1,300 new (plus S&H!), I don’t mind do a little clean-up.

It's a load to move, about 90lbs with the carriage on), but the footprint isn't a big as I though it might be. I used a very similarly-styled model years ago when I worked for Togo's in high school.







The operation is very smooth, and it cuts a nice thin deli-slice with only some minor shredding (the blade does need sharpening). The two sharpening stones need replacing so i've the new parts on order.

Compared to the Waring, the Omcan slicer looks HUGE—but with the size & weight (plus powerful motor), stability is no longer an issue.







It's alway fun to get new 'toys'....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...especially ones that come at a great price!

Kevin


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a great find. You are going to love that one


----------



## boykjo (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## viper1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice. Always thought Id like one till my buddy gave me his. Well use my chef 610 more than it most the times. But it is nice to have the big one when I need it.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 24, 2012)

I am shocked you still have the plastic pusher on the Waring Pro Kevin. I have gone through 3 of them. Just sold my two Warings now that I have a real commercial slicer. The difference is amazing.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats that was a great deal and a big upgrade


----------



## venture (Mar 25, 2012)

Your old one was better than mine?

Your new one looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

